# D&D PDA software?



## Stegger (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi,
I just brougth a IPAQ 4150 and was wondering if there was any software out there that I could use when playing d&d? Like charactersheet etc...
I have looked at http://www.webcommando.com/rpgcommando/index2.html but they dont seem to be to active.
Thanks in advance,
Stegger


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 25, 2003)

PDA users UNITE!! 

I have a Dell Axim X5 with a 1 GB Compact Flash card and 128 MB SD memory card, so I can fit plenty of crap on there.

I actually haven't found too much of use in terms of SOFTWARE for PocketPCs (and virtually nothing for PalmOS).  I do however, know that Mark over at Creative Mountain Games has some proudcts that work reasonably well on a palmtop platform.  Any of his PDFs are definately readable, though slightly slow to load.  His generators also work fairly well on pocket pc.  Check out the link in my profile or here and see what you can find.

If you can pick up a foldable keyboard for your pda, it makes an incredibly useful note-taking device.  That's what I mainly use the PDA for in games, especially as a player.


----------



## Vrylakos (Dec 25, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> PDA users UNITE!!
> 
> I have a Dell Axim X5 with a 1 GB Compact Flash card and 128 MB SD memory card, so I can fit plenty of crap on there.
> 
> ...



I really wanted to get a good keyboard for my Toshiba e335. Any suggestions on good folding keyboard brands?

Vrylakos


----------



## Blastin (Dec 25, 2003)

Anyone know what the MB count for the Plexus - SRD Revised - Spells (Bundle)
is unzipped? It say 11.1 zipped on the site...
  And I'd be interested in hearing about a good keyboard as well...
Blastin


----------



## jdavis (Dec 25, 2003)

a couple of old threads on PDA D&D software.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=40555

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=5979&highlight=pocket


----------



## Stegger (Dec 26, 2003)

thanks.... will look at those links. 
Have a nice christmas.
Stegger


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 26, 2003)

As far as keyboards go, I just went with the one that Dell has on their site.  I think HP makes one of nearly exactly the same design.

Blastin--

The Plexus BSM is about 10 megs unzipped, the Plexus Monsters pdf is about 6 megs unzipped.

The complete spells bundle all unzipped is, if I'm doing my quick recollection right, about the same size as you guessed. Zipping up PDFs doesn't do much for them in terms of size--it just helps bundle them together.


----------



## Blastin (Dec 26, 2003)

**Blastin--

The Plexus BSM is about 10 megs unzipped, the Plexus Monsters pdf is about 6 megs unzipped.

The complete spells bundle all unzipped is, if I'm doing my quick recollection right, about the same size as you guessed. Zipping up PDFs doesn't do much for them in terms of size--it just helps bundle them together.**

  Thanks...that could come in very handy...I'll have to take another look at it.
Also gonna check those other threads.
   Blastin


----------



## Blastin (Dec 26, 2003)

Just downloaded DS Forgeworks PPC. Looks good. I was wondering what people thought of it. Oh, and I noticed the text below. Anyone know if it works with PocketPC 2003 Platform?

**DS Forgeworks PPC is a lightweight application for handhelds running the PocketPC 2002 platform. **


----------



## jdavis (Dec 27, 2003)

I use DS Forgeworks on my Dell Axim quite a bit when I DM (random monsters and XP calc.) I have yet to use it as a player.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 28, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I use DS Forgeworks on my Dell Axim quite a bit when I DM (random monsters and XP calc.) I have yet to use it as a player.




I keep on having problems just installing the DS Forgeworks.  I open the setup file and it gives me an error message and then asks me for a login and password....


----------



## jdavis (Dec 28, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I keep on having problems just installing the DS Forgeworks. I open the setup file and it gives me an error message and then asks me for a login and password....



It's been a while since I installed it but I don't remember having any problems at all.


----------



## Blastin (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm having the same problems getting it installed...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 29, 2003)

I use an excel-compatible spreadsheet on my PalmOS unit, I imagine you could set up one similar on your PocketPC unit.

Basically setting up a self calculating spreadsheet with the key info appearing in front of me and the calculations and work areas off to the left. It makes it trivial to change attributes as the result of spells  or poison  and see the knock-on effect on all your skills and saves etc.

I could email you the excel sheet I use, although it is optimised for 320x320 resolution and you might be better off creating something from scratch for the resolution of your device.


----------



## Hecateus (Dec 30, 2003)

not having a PDA myself, any recomendations for a gamer on a budget(...more or less)?

Tentatively, I would prefer a pocketPC, but near beggars can't be picky choosers. 

Thanks.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 30, 2003)

Hecateus said:
			
		

> not having a PDA myself, any recomendations for a gamer on a budget(...more or less)?
> 
> Tentatively, I would prefer a pocketPC, but near beggars can't be picky choosers.
> 
> Thanks.



If you don't mind refurbished stuff this is a good place to look (I got my Dell Axim there and have had no problems with it, and I saved around $100): http://www.compgeeks.com/products.asp?cat=PDA


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 1, 2004)

I am soon to be getting my Dell Axim

And am looking for software for D&D

so I appreciate this quest for power.....


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 10, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I use DS Forgeworks on my Dell Axim quite a bit when I DM (random monsters and XP calc.) I have yet to use it as a player.





I am having issues install it for the pocket pc. it is asking for a dsn and a database,
suggestions?


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Jan 13, 2004)

I think by far my favorite utility for Role-Playing is Tomeraider.  Once you have that program loaded up (using Palm OS) there is a Monster Manual in TomeRaider format you can download (it used to be at Jamis Buck's website).  You can easily pull all the information you need on any creature in the monster manual with just a few strokes of the stylus.  It is particularly handy when I play a Wizard and I use one of the Monster Summoning Spells.  There is also a Tomeraider database with all the D&D spells in it, both divine and arcane, which also comes in VERY handy.  As a DM I found a tool that you can input your Cleric's applicable stats and it works out his turning attempts.

Personally I'd like to find a name generator.  I've got a player that never forgets to get the name of every barkeep, barmaid, and merchant he runs across in the campaign.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 13, 2004)

iSilo is an excellent document reader, which allows you to create hyperlinked documents on your PDA from HTML source files. I've got 3e and d20modern SRD's which I've done myself and something based on the winning 3.5e SRD competition run on ENworld last year.

happy to share these with anyone that is interested.


----------



## Blastin (Jan 14, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> iSilo is an excellent document reader, which allows you to create hyperlinked documents on your PDA from HTML source files. I've got 3e and d20modern SRD's which I've done myself and something based on the winning 3.5e SRD competition run on ENworld last year.
> 
> happy to share these with anyone that is interested.




Are those for PocketPC or Palm?
  Blastin


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 14, 2004)

Blastin said:
			
		

> Are those for PocketPC or Palm?
> Blastin




iSilo is available for PocketPC and for Palm. They have a free version of their reader which has limitations (I can't remember what they are at present I'm afraid - I registered the full version which was a complete steal at the asking price.


----------



## BeerSkunk (Jan 20, 2004)

*DSF Installation Problems*

Just wanted to let people know that I'm looking into the installation problem.  Any detailed information you can provide would be extremely helpful.

1) Type of Hanheld you're using
2) OS Version
3) ActiveSync Version
4) Exact error message you're receiving


There's a link on my website were you can send bug reports.

One thing to do is make sure you're using the latest version of ActiveSync.  Also, under the sync options, make sure you have the checkbox next to databases checked ON.  This shouldn't be an issue any more, but it's worth a shot.

As for the login thing...well...huh?  Do you have administrative previledges on the machine you're using?  That's the only thing I can think of off the top of my head that may cause a login request.  Even that's a stretch.

I'll be sure to post once I've located the problem and corrected it.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 22, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I use an excel-compatible spreadsheet on my PalmOS unit



I'd like to take a look at that, please. My e-mail address is in my profile. Thanks.


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 27, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let people know that I'm looking into the installation problem.  Any detailed information you can provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> 1) Type of Hanheld you're using
> 2) OS Version
> ...




1. Dell Axim (xscale 400 mhz)
2. 2003
3. 3.71
4. Unable to locate the DS Forgeworks PPC Database
Please make sure that the dsf.mdb file has been properly synchronized with your handheld and that the database file was placed into the My Documents folder. It is there and that is the error I receive

Plus I get this when I try to convert the program "[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Data source name not found and no default driver specified
An error has occurred while retrieving information from the host database.


----------



## BeerSkunk (Jan 31, 2004)

Skullfyre said:
			
		

> 1. Dell Axim (xscale 400 mhz)
> 2. 2003
> 3. 3.71
> 4. Unable to locate the DS Forgeworks PPC Database
> ...




I can't be certain that the current version of the software will run on XScale devices.  Technically, the ARM version should run just fine, but I have no way of testing it.  

However, I am working this weekend on converting the program to XML.  The change to XML will allow me to do away with some of the crummy installation issues some of you have faced with the Access database.  On top of that, the program should run more quickly using XML, and it will also integrate more smoothly with the desktop application.

The second significant update will be support for Pocket PC 2003 devices.  I expect to have a 2003 version available within a few days.  It should support XScale processors.

I will be sure to post here on EN World when those changes are available.

I apologize for any frustration caused by trying to install and run the program on incompatible devices.  The handheld world is evolving and changing rapidly, and it's very difficut to provide software that runs on many different handhelds, much less all of them.


----------



## Skullfyre (Jan 31, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> The current version of the software will NOT run on XScale processors.  It only works with ARM processors.
> 
> Also, the program is built for Pocket PC 2002, and will NOT run on 2003 devices.
> 
> ...




Whew
Thought I was going crazy for a second...

Well let me know when it is available.


----------



## Blastin (Feb 11, 2004)

"However, I am working this weekend on converting the program to XML. The change to XML will allow me to do away with some of the crummy installation issues some of you have faced with the Access database. On top of that, the program should run more quickly using XML, and it will also integrate more smoothly with the desktop application.

The second significant update will be support for Pocket PC 2003 devices. I expect to have a 2003 version available within a few days. It should support XScale processors."

 Any progress on this yet?
Blastin


----------



## BeerSkunk (Feb 11, 2004)

*progress*

Yes, I'm making some progress.  However, I have gotten some high priority work from a client that has slowd me down a bit.  Sorry, but paying customers come first.  I like having electricity and a roof over my head. 

I will have the conversion completed and ready for PPC 2002 and 2003 devices by next week at the latest.


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 12, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm making some progress.  However, I have gotten some high priority work from a client that has slowd me down a bit.  Sorry, but paying customers come first.  I like having electricity and a roof over my head.
> 
> I will have the conversion completed and ready for PPC 2002 and 2003 devices by next week at the latest.





Take your time. haste makes a bad product..
Besides without electricity + No roof over head= no making proper program....


Besides it is understandable.
(gracious you updated us on status of program though.. much nicer then some places)


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 12, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm making some progress.  However, I have gotten some high priority work from a client that has slowd me down a bit.  Sorry, but paying customers come first.  I like having electricity and a roof over my head.
> 
> I will have the conversion completed and ready for PPC 2002 and 2003 devices by next week at the latest.





Take your time. haste makes a bad product..
Besides without electricity + No roof over head= no making proper program....


Besides it is understandable.
(gracious you updated us on status of program though.. much nicer then some places)


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 12, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm making some progress.  However, I have gotten some high priority work from a client that has slowd me down a bit.  Sorry, but paying customers come first.  I like having electricity and a roof over my head.
> 
> I will have the conversion completed and ready for PPC 2002 and 2003 devices by next week at the latest.





Take your time. haste makes a bad product..
Besides without electricity + No roof over head= no making proper program....


Besides it is understandable.
(gracious you updated us on status of program though.. much nicer then some places)


----------



## Blastin (Feb 12, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm making some progress.  However, I have gotten some high priority work from a client that has slowd me down a bit.  Sorry, but paying customers come first.  I like having electricity and a roof over my head.
> 
> I will have the conversion completed and ready for PPC 2002 and 2003 devices by next week at the latest.




 Cool...thanks for the update...and Like skullfire said...take your time and get the paying stuff done first


----------



## BeerSkunk (Feb 16, 2004)

After I've completed the XML conversion for the PDA app, which of the following features would you like to see in a version 2.0?

1) Full 3.5 Rules implementation.  This would give you the power of a desktop application for character creation on a PDA.

2) Graphical, Multi-User Combat Manager.  This piece would include support for tile maps on the PDA that players and DMs could use to run combat.  You would be able to see each other player's character on the screen, monsters, terrain, and support for fog of war all in real time.

3) Full support for E-Tools character import & export.

4) Other.  Fill in the blank!  What would YOU like to see?

I'm curious to see what features you're looking for.  I'm also interested in reading about how you use, or would like to use, your PDA in a typical gaming session.  I'd love to hear from both players and DMs.

Thanks!


----------



## WingOver (Feb 16, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> After I've completed the XML conversion for the PDA app, which of the following features would you like to see in a version 2.0?
> 
> 1) Full 3.5 Rules implementation.  This would give you the power of a desktop application for character creation on a PDA.
> 
> 2) Graphical, Multi-User Combat Manager.  This piece would include support for tile maps on the PDA that players and DMs could use to run combat.  You would be able to see each other player's character on the screen, monsters, terrain, and support for fog of war all in real time.




Just out of curiousity, what's your timeline for completing these projects?  They seem very ambitious and difficult (but cool).


----------



## BeerSkunk (Feb 17, 2004)

WingOver said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, what's your timeline for completing these projects?  They seem very ambitious and difficult (but cool).




The project schedule is anywhere from 8-12 months for each of those projects.  Therefore I am only asking people to choose one from the list. 

The two projects you quote would take the longest to implement.  In particular the graphical combat piece would take close to a year, but it would be a lot of fun to work on.  I could complete the rules implementation in about 8-10 months.  I've completed the majority of the 3.5 rules for a desktop application, and I can port those over to the PDA without much difficulty.  The only time consuming portion of that project is redesigning the UI to handle custom classes, races, etc.


----------



## WingOver (Feb 17, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> The project schedule is anywhere from 8-12 months for each of those projects.  Therefore I am only asking people to choose one from the list.




8 - 12 months??  d20 4.0 will be out by then.    jk  I understand about development schedules... I'm a software developer myself.  

It seems like a PDA wouldn't be the ideal device for a combat map application since it has a small display.  Can they even display 640 x 480?
And on the subject of combat mappers, I've read on various forums about people requesting this type of functionality.  But it seems like it runs counter to the way most people play D&D (or at least the way my group plays).  We gather around a tactical map and use minis.  Using an electronic combat map seems more appropriate for distributed play (like over the internet).

It seems like the ideal application for PDAs at the table is for character sheet viewing and inventory management.  Can PDAs support big databases and/or RAM requirments for more advanced tools (like character generation and combat maps)?


----------



## GodPhoenix (Feb 17, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> 4) Other.  Fill in the blank!  What would YOU like to see?




Will you be able to import characters from PCGen?

I just posted a new thread with a closely related question:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77663


----------



## BeerSkunk (Feb 17, 2004)

WingOver said:
			
		

> And on the subject of combat mappers, I've read on various forums about people requesting this type of functionality. But it seems like it runs counter to the way most people play D&D (or at least the way my group plays). We gather around a tactical map and use minis. Using an electronic combat map seems more appropriate for distributed play (like over the internet).




I agree with you here.  My group uses our trusty battlemap, wet erase markers, and mini's.  This is one of those items that on the surface sounds cool, and it does sound cool, but once you probe a bit deeper you find that it actually hinders game-play rather than enhance it.  I threw that one on the table to get people thinking about the possibilities.



			
				WingOver said:
			
		

> It seems like the ideal application for PDAs at the table is for character sheet viewing and inventory management.




From a player's perspective, I agree with you.  On the other hand, I think there's quite a bit more a PDA could do for the DM.



			
				WingOver said:
			
		

> Can PDAs support big databases and/or RAM requirments for more advanced tools (like character generation and combat maps)?




Yes.  Current PDA's are surprisingly powerful devices.



			
				GodPhoenix said:
			
		

> Will you be able to import characters from PCGen?




Yes.  I'll support as many character generation programs as I can.  As long as the program you're using can export character files to XML, then it will be possible to import it.


----------



## GodPhoenix (Feb 17, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes.  I'll support as many character generation programs as I can.  As long as the program you're using can export character files to XML, then it will be possible to import it.




Excellente!  I just checked your website to see if there were any DS Forgeworks PPC screenshots...any idea when you might have some?  No hurry...I agree with Skullfyre: Haste makes a bad product.

Because of your responsiveness, I've bookmarked your website so that I remember to check it often


----------



## Lucias (Feb 18, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> iSilo is an excellent document reader, which allows you to create hyperlinked documents on your PDA from HTML source files. I've got 3e and d20modern SRD's which I've done myself and something based on the winning 3.5e SRD competition run on ENworld last year.
> 
> happy to share these with anyone that is interested.




Yes! I am extremely interested in the 3E SRD!  

Would you be so kind as to put up a link?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd love to see if this would run on my Dell Axim X5, but I can't even install it because of a computer issue.  I open up the Setup.exe, it says it's converting databases or something, and to be patient. I hit OK, and i get a pop-up warning that says:

"ODBC Microsoft Access Driver Logon Failed"
Not a valid file name.
OK/Cancel

Hitting okay prompts a Login screen with a login of admin and a blank password box.  I have options of OK, Cancel, Database, and Help.

Nothin's working! 

Thanks for all of your quick replies, this really sounds like it will be a useful thing for me as a player (as a DM, I really think my laptop'll serve me better for now...  )


----------



## Blastin (Feb 18, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> After I've completed the XML conversion for the PDA app, which of the following features would you like to see in a version 2.0?
> 
> 1) Full 3.5 Rules implementation.  This would give you the power of a desktop application for character creation on a PDA.
> 
> ...




I'd like to see #1 the most, as it seems the most do-able right now, and would be VERY handy. I don't realy need the E-Tool support, as I have that software, think it's horrid, and want this as an alternative
  Blastin


----------



## BeerSkunk (Feb 18, 2004)

*PPC 2003 Work-Around*

Until the XML version is available, everyone using PDA's running PPC 2003 can try the following workaround submitted to me yesterday.  I can't verify this myself, but my brother reproduced this several times using a new Dell Axim.  This work-around will allow you to install the existing application on devices running Pocket PC 2003 OS.



> NOTE:  If you have ever tried to install DSF PPC on your handheld before there may be a file named "dsf" still on your device (should be in the My Documents folder).  This will prevent the database conversion.  You must delete this file before continuing.
> 
> The Steps:
> 
> ...




Hope this helps people out.  Again, I haven't been able to verify this myself, so please let me know if this works for you or doesn't.  If it doesn't work for you, please let me know and I will flog my brother repeatedly and without mercy.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 19, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Until the XML version is available, everyone using PDA's running PPC 2003 can try the following workaround submitted to me yesterday.  I can't verify this myself, but my brother reproduced this several times using a new Dell Axim.  This work-around will allow you to install the existing application on devices running Pocket PC 2003 OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps people out.  Again, I haven't been able to verify this myself, so please let me know if this works for you or doesn't.  If it doesn't work for you, please let me know and I will flog my brother repeatedly and without mercy.




this actually worked out great,  beerskunk.  I got it installed and running on my Ax. I'll give it a test run soon and have my thoughts to share in this thread at some point 

Thanks!


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 24, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Until the XML version is available, everyone using PDA's running PPC 2003 can try the following workaround submitted to me yesterday.  I can't verify this myself, but my brother reproduced this several times using a new Dell Axim.  This work-around will allow you to install the existing application on devices running Pocket PC 2003 OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps people out.  Again, I haven't been able to verify this myself, so please let me know if this works for you or doesn't.  If it doesn't work for you, please let me know and I will flog my brother repeatedly and without mercy.




Just wish I could get that too work..... (perhaps I am doing something wrong...)

I sent you an email with the screen shots as to what I see. perhaps you can figure it out...


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope that update, the one that'll allow the Axim (X3) users to install, isn't too much futher off.  I can't even get the program to install properly.  It's given me a "Select Data Source" window and I haven't a clue where to 'point' it for the "File Data Source" it's apparently after, let alone what to type into the (apparently required) DSN Name line.

I find it ironicaly humorous that I was after a Dell Axim so that I could 'upgrade' my game-table software to something that covered the whole character sheet, and not just an increadibly slow and kludgy 'spellbook' app I'd been (not realy) using till now.  With a bit of luck, mostly on the designer's side I admit, it'll be ready to download/install by the time I play again this coming Tuesday 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## BeerSkunk (Mar 1, 2004)

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> I hope that update, the one that'll allow the Axim (X3) users to install, isn't too much futher off...
> 
> ...With a bit of luck, mostly on the designer's side I admit, it'll be ready to download/install by the time I play again this coming Tuesday




Um, it's ready.  I guess lady luck was looking my way this weekend. =)

I've done initial testing to make sure the thing doesn't crash or cause World War III.  So far it hasn't done either.  *ignores air raid siren*

So, despite the sickly, green glow emanating from my skin, all is ready for testing.  I'm holding off on putting the update on my website until I've gotten a chance to play with it more fully this week.  However, if you'd like to have an advance copy to test, please send me an email requesting a copy and I'll send it to you.

You can find my email address on my website.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Mar 2, 2004)

Figures, I watch for updates here and at your Web Site religiously for a couple days, only to 'forget' till the last minute, and *then* find out there's been an update I could have downloaded/installed/prepared (ie: Loaded character ect) days ago.  *sigh*

Hopefully I'll luck-out (again?) and you'll be checking this board and/or your E-mail when I send in my request 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Blastin (Mar 9, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> Um, it's ready.  I guess lady luck was looking my way this weekend. =)
> 
> I've done initial testing to make sure the thing doesn't crash or cause World War III.  So far it hasn't done either.  *ignores air raid siren*
> 
> ...




 Anyone tell me how this is working out? Would love to hear opinions of anyone who has tried the new version, as well as when it will be ready...
  Blastin


----------



## Blastin (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone? It's been three days.....


----------



## BeerSkunk (Mar 12, 2004)

*Software Release Soon*

The last update for the new version will be sent out for testing this weekend.  After a week of testing, I'll fix any remaining bugs and release it on my website.  I expect the software will be ready by next weekend.

Feedback from testers has been very positive so far.  If you'd like to get a copy of the software before it goes live, just send an email to beerskunk@digitalsloth.com


----------



## Blastin (Mar 13, 2004)

BeerSkunk said:
			
		

> The last update for the new version will be sent out for testing this weekend.  After a week of testing, I'll fix any remaining bugs and release it on my website.  I expect the software will be ready by next weekend.
> 
> Feedback from testers has been very positive so far.  If you'd like to get a copy of the software before it goes live, just send an email to beerskunk@digitalsloth.com




Sounds great. And thank much for the replies here. I'll send ya an e-mail.
  Blastin


----------



## Bulldogc (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone know where i can find something to keep track of tresure and food and water(numbers and calculated weights) for the palm os?
if i only had a laptop it would be so easy


----------

